# An alternative way to hold stock



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having nothing better to do on this Saturday afternoon I had a look at some of my jigs and templates and came across this earlier method of Template Tom prior to his design using cams and a full box. I thought that a set of photographs were in order (no pun intended, but my previous two posts which I double checked after up-loading, had become scrambled when I looked at them a day later!
#1 Frame with tee nuts beneath the sacrificial bench,note the lower screws 
to retain the stock holding jig and the upper ones to secure the template, 
see also a Nylon bush as used in the frame as the holes are too close to 
the edges of the frame to use tee nuts.

#2 Frame secured to bench
#3 Stock holder using plastic shelf supports
#4 Shelf supports refitted to suit current stock
#5 Template set on top of stock

To pre-empt those of you who would point out that the cutter could hit the shelf supports I would hasten to add that these photographs were set-up to illustrate the system and the particular template would not be used with such a small piece of stock, in fact, the stock for use with this template which was for my small balloon clock was the full size of the frame. Keep having fun, Harry


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Harry for that explanation 
Photograph 5: I am sure that the shelf support would have been repositioned before you began to rout the shape. (I would say that you were not going to make the clock but just demonstrating the procedure)
Tom


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry. That looks great, I like that holder with the cams on it. Just thinking outloud but 
what is the advantage of the other holder on the outside with the cammed holder. Why not just mount the stock in the cammed holder and use it that way? Doesn't the outer holder get in the way of the router on this application? Thanks Harry,

Corey

P.S. Never mind, I get it now...didn't see the last photo. Very cool Harry. Also is the large holder bolted down to the table?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

template tom said:


> Thanks Harry for that explanation
> Photograph 5: I am sure that the shelf support would have been repositioned before you began to rout the shape. (I would say that you were not going to make the clock but just demonstrating the procedure)
> Tom


Yes, I saw that screw head too! Heaven forbid!   

Tom, have you ever tried using wedges around the workpieces in your holding jig instead of relying on the screws coming in from all sides?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, as described, the frame is bolted to the bench with two gutter bolts going into Tee nuts beneath the bench. The size of stock is always larger than the template cut-outs and so it isn't possible for the cutter to ever touch a cam or shelf support or even strips of MDF pinned around the stock. The frame with the shelf supports was I believe developed by Tom before the cam system. don't hesitate to ask the Master himself for further details


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Yes, I saw that screw head too! Heaven forbid!
> 
> Tom, have you ever tried using wedges around the workpieces in your holding jig instead of relying on the screws coming in from all sides?


Yes that is where I began using the idea of holding the material until I came up with the shelf supports and later the cams.
Tom


----------

